# Japanese Koi Fish



## Proaquatic (Mar 5, 2015)

I have some japanese koi fish for sale


----------



## chi (May 13, 2013)

Your web site only mention Koi. Do you have any other live stock other than Koi?
What is the price and size for the Koi?


----------



## Proaquatic (Mar 5, 2015)

My apologies for the delayed reply. We only have koi fish at out store.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

gorgeous fish.


----------

